# Zéfal SP3 frame pump....



## Globalti (3 Apr 2011)

It's black and grey, it's about 53 cms long un-compressed, it fits inside your frame. Couple of years old but never been used in anger so it's in new condition.

What do I need? Errrr... cycling books? DVDs. Inner tubes. Ultegra brake blocks. Any Specialized clothing or cap. Tools. Pink Floyd CDs or any decent adult rock CDs. A 12v motorised T valve for my solar panel. Get the picture?


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1355939"]
How about swapping it for a copy of "Rough Ride" by Paul Kimmage? Behind the wheel with a pro cyclist... apparantly
[/quote]

Read it! Got anything else?

(TBH you can have the pump if you want and you can use it - it's just part of my mission to help you de-clutter your home!)


----------

